# bangkok



## ursula

Hi,I am going to stay in bangkok for sveral weeks,travel agent suggest the indra regent hotel,just wondering if anyone has info on this hotel,and seems a bit more expensive than states in the books,perhaps other hotel similar but better price??any help will be much appreciated.thank you


----------



## synthia

I moved your question to the Thailand forum, because I thought you'd be more likely to get an answer here.

I noticed you had posted before about possibly moving to Bangkok. Is this the beginning of the big move, a scouting trip, or a vacation?


----------



## ursula

*re trip bangkok*

hello thank you synthia,
yes change from original plan,just too difficult to do a course in bangkok with my child.
so decided on a nice vacation,for 2 to 4 weeks,depending on cost,as this will be peak season in dec/jan.
many thanks


----------



## synthia

So you will be traveling around a bit? Bangkok is not exactly the best of Thailand, in my opinion.


----------



## ursula

synthia said:


> So you will be traveling around a bit? Bangkok is not exactly the best of Thailand, in my opinion.


Yes,understand,I guess want shopping,and temples,something in the way of parks for my daughter.
We live on the beach here nz,so not needing water.
Spent awhile in northeast about 10 yrs ago,and never got to see enough of Bangkok.
Do you live in thailand?

Many thanks for your help again.


----------



## synthia

Nope, I'm not really resident anywhere. Wow, parks. I only remember one, outside the presidential palace. Look for a place near the subway or monorail, so you can get about easily without being stuck in traffic.


----------



## ursula

yes I dont recall many parks,supposed to be a good one -Lumpini park,near Silom,where its good early mornings and evenings.
Seems a few amusement parks,and zoo,could be in all different areas though.
Guess with a lot of shopping,eating and visiting temples time will go pretty quick.
Only thing now going after xmas the airfares and hotels more expensive,still checking it all out.
Many thanks


----------



## Winkie

Bangkok has many parks, some bigs ones, many quite small.

My favourite is Rama IX Park on Srinakrin Road, I guest the district is Prawet.

Its very large, very well maintained, there are many eating options, a very large lake where you can rent a boat.

A nice day out, especially for a picnic under a shady tree. The weather is quite cool at present (not necessarily typical for this time of year)

Other good ones too, but that's my favourite one.


----------



## ursula

thanks winkie,yes the more i think about it,itmay be a good idea to stay longer in bangkok and get a really good look around.
may have to delay trip seeing dec peak time,and these travel agents dont give you any choise in hotels.perhaps better to pay for airfare and risk finding own hotel,bit daunting though.
good to know there are parks around.cant wait.


----------



## synthia

I don't think Bangkok suffers from a hotel shortage, so finding one when you arrive should be possible. Make a reservation somewhere for the first two nights (you will likely arrive at 1 am or so, so definitely need a place to stay the first night. You will also be suffering from jet lag, so planning to stay one more night is a good idea. You can then look around for something, and have the chance to check it out first.


----------



## Jamie76

I always stay at the Century Park Hotel. Not exactly in the middle of BKK, but it is nice and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## wolfmisc

Hi Ursula,
for a decent and cheap accommodation in Bangkok try sawadee.com, directrooms.com or agoda.com. They have many different hotels to offer. For the peak season an advance booking is recommended.


----------



## trust

Read some travelogues and go to "trip advisor' forum,u can get lots of info about accommodation there.


----------



## Guest

*Places to stay in Bangkok*

Ursula

If you can afford to stay in an expensive hotel then you can afford to stay in your own service apartment/condo. Check out the options on them. When I first moved here I stayed in a service apartment for 7000 baht per month. It was one room with shower, sat tv, swimming pool, health club, restaurant and good security. The only extras you pay on the monthly rental is the water and electric. Service apartments range from the cheep and wonderful spectrum to penthouse living. A lot of these service apartments are actually hotels, you just don't find out about them through your regular travel agent. Checkout the Bangkok Post News on the net and then look up the ads. Should lead you to service apartments etc and there are many parks, big small, besides that many Klongs of the main drags that offer a differring view of the hustle/bustle image of Bangkok. 
Martin


----------



## ursula

Thanks for your reply Martin,yes I look at those apartments on the internet,would be ideal.
Guess Stay in a hotel for first few days at least,while choosing an apartment.
unfortunatly will have to wait till next year for my trip,just hard to get longer time off work etc,Cant wait though,do you reside in Bangkok long term.
kind regards
Ursula


----------



## Guest

*Bangkok*

Hi Ursula

I have been here for 4 years and intend on staying here for the rest of my life. Saying that I am out of the country 2 times a year to earn a living, which takes me to Antarctica on fishing boats as an International Scientific Observer. I am normally here from the end of July to mid November and then again from end of Feb to mid April. It varies, so if you happen to be this way during those times send a message.
Martin


----------



## singto

The Indra is a dump and if you're staying there with your daughter, it's not exactly the nicest place to bring a kid. Basically it's in the heart of the red-light district, although it's at the very end of the street.

There are plenty of parks, there are also places for kids to play inside some of the shopping malls, and places for them to swim too, like Suan Siam.

Contrary to what some may think, Bangkok prices are no longer cheap - cheaper maybe, but not cheap and generally, you get what you pay for. If you let me know what you want to pay per night perhaps I can give you the names of a few places.


----------



## Winkie

I didn't realise tha Indra was a dump. A bit old maybe, but I thought quite an OK Hotel. Have a look at some of the reviews on the internet. Certainly I think the location is very good, especially if you like shiopping - Pratu Nam, Panthip, Platinum, all very close. Other famous shopping places not much further.

Is it really a Red Light area there? There are bars and karoke and massage places everywhere, these cannot be avoided. But red light districts, I would only this of as Pat Pong, Soi Cowboy and Nana.


----------



## singto

Winkie said:


> I didn't realise tha Indra was a dump. A bit old maybe, but I thought quite an OK Hotel. Have a look at some of the reviews on the internet. Certainly I think the location is very good, especially if you like shiopping - Pratu Nam, Panthip, Platinum, all very close. Other famous shopping places not much further.
> 
> Is it really a Red Light area there? There are bars and karoke and massage places everywhere, these cannot be avoided. But red light districts, I would only this of as Pat Pong, Soi Cowboy and Nana.


Sorry, I was thinking of the Royal Benja. This hotel is at the end of Sukhumvit Soi 5. Nana is Soi 4. The Indra is decent, and is in Pathunam. Lot's of shopping in that area and not too many massage parlors. It's a 10-15 minute cab ride from Nana.


----------



## klikster

ursula said:


> Hi,I am going to stay in bangkok for sveral weeks,travel agent suggest the indra regent hotel,just wondering if anyone has info on this hotel,and seems a bit more expensive than states in the books,perhaps other hotel similar but better price??any help will be much appreciated.thank you


There are many places as good as the Indra and less expensive. You very well be more comfortable in a serviced apartment. *It depends mostly on where you want to be based*. Consider staying within walking distance of a subway or skytrain station. Cheap transportation and excellent .. although a crowded during rush hours


----------



## jeroen004

The best way is to check sawadee. com and check out other people's comments.


----------



## TyLove

ursula said:


> Hi,I am going to stay in bangkok for sveral weeks,travel agent suggest the indra regent hotel,just wondering if anyone has info on this hotel,and seems a bit more expensive than states in the books,perhaps other hotel similar but better price??any help will be much appreciated.thank you


Hey,

There's a great new hotel in Sukhumvit Soi 5, Bangkok city. Cause it's new, it's rates are low for excellent rooms. It's right next to the train station so easy access to all the big malls (and to Chatuchak which is a market that sells EVERYTHING)! It's a boutique hotel with rooms similar to regent but at a much lower price. Google their website - it's Gulliver's Tavern hotel, Bangkok.
=)


----------

